# Open sore on Dwarf Gourami, HELP?



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello, I recently addaded a dwarf Gourami to my tank, and shortly after he got an open sore near his mouth. any Ideas or suggestion would be greatly appreciated. 
the tank is a 69 gallon hex with @ 40 gallons of water, heavily planted. The GH is @ 12 and the PH is 7.6. the temperature is 72-74 F. In the tank is 4 Otto cats (Otocinclus vestitus) 5 Colombian red blueTetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus) 
3 Pangio oblonga (Black Kuhli Loaches) 1 Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia) 
5 male guppies @ 12 Ghost shrimp (Palaemonetes Sp.) 
3 Eastern Red-Spotted Newts (Notophthalmus viridescens viridescens) 
1 Gray tree frog (Hyla Versicolor).
I do frequent small water changes of about 10%.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

It looks like he got bit by someone in the tank, who? I do not know. Have you seen any of the other fish chasing him about?


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, my first thought was that another fish took a bite. However, none of my fish are aggressive. And I haven't seen any agression towards him.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, i sure would put him in a qt and purchase med for open wounds, all lfs will have it.Your everyday ph seems high and temperature low. You should check all references before altering it. I know you can only go down .2 ph each 24 hours and temp gradually but not as strictly.Definately get the fish in a qt .I would never risk the integrity of an established tank by holding onto 1 sick fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Your pH is fine... I don't recommend messing with it. It could be a bacterial infection at this point. Do you have water parameters such as ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I think it could be a tumor but if you care for that fish that much you can perform a surgery on it by

running a water/clove oil solution over the gills as an anesthetic

removing the tumor

allow to recover for two weeks

*CAUTION RISKY OPERATION :!:*


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

That's NOT something you want to do and you shouldn't never recommend that to someone...


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

This is a very bad idea. First off its not easy to know if this is swelling, a parasite or infection, or a tumor. Two of those conditions will be worsened by this surgery. Even if it is a tumor this is a small fish and an even smaller lump. With no training I don't see how you're going to remove this growth without causing far more extensive damage to the fish than its currently suffering.

I'd isolate the fish in a QT tank if at all possible and focus on giving him the best water conditions you can.


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, don't worry I am not performing any surgeries!! 
I am going to put him in the QT tank and take it from there. 
He actually looked a little better this morning. the only thing i have done so far was to add som stress coat with aloe. I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Your newts are very interesting. Do they come out of the water often? Is the tree frog in the same tank? Sounds pretty cool. Do you have a full picture of your tank?


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, One of the newts spends more time out of the water then he does in the water, and the other two only come out occasionally. they do however hang on the plants at the top of the awater a lot. Yes there is also a tree frog.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks nice!!!


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like Tuberculosis penecilin based antibiotics should cure it just don't use them in your main tank because it will kill benificial bacteria too. Also if it is TB make sure you was your hands as it can be transmitted to humans


----------

